# Gibts noch Bergwerkmitarbeiter hier?



## Brägel (8. Juli 2004)

sagt mal, wird dieses Forum eigentlich noch betreut  Wenn ich die Suche richtig bedient habe, ist der letzte Beitrag von Anthony vom 9.1. Gibts andere Mitarbeiter hier die später mal etwas beantwortet haben? Wisst ihr, was das soll? Warum sind egentlich die älteren Seiten nicht verfügbar?


----------



## XC_Freund (8. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich bei Alter "von Anfang an" wähle und dann "zeige Themen" bekomme ich noch alles.
Das kein Mitarbeiter hier ist, macht doch nichts.
Die ehrlichen privaten Erfahrungen sind doch eh das wichtigste. Wenn jemand sich direkt bei Bergwerk eine Info holt (z.B. per Telefon) sollte er sie nur hier posten.
Lieber konsequent nichts machen, als Dinge versprechen die man eh nicht hält. Das gibt weniger Unmut. Am Telefon bekommt man bei Bergwerk nach meiner Erfahrung noch die beste Auskunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (8. Juli 2004)

naja, Geschmacksache. Sinn macht das eigentlich erst, wenn sich auch BW-Mitarbeiter ein wenig drum kümmern. So ist es ja wohl auch gedacht

"Forum von Bergwerk Bikes. Es wird betreut von Toni Nachbauer (Marketing) und Stefan Lichtner (Vertrieb/Service/Reklamation), beide Mitarbeiter von Bergwerk"

Bei anderen (Nicolai, Rocky Mountain/Race Face und weitere) gehts doch auch.

Auf jeden Fall muss man sich Verhaltensregeln für Herstellerforen vorbeten lassen wie die Kinder in Schule, nur die Lehrer kommen nicht mal zum Unterricht


----------



## Variabel (8. Juli 2004)

off topic:
hey brägel, wenn ich mir dein avatar anschaue und mit dem alten vergleiche hast du ziemlich abgenommen, respekt


----------



## Brägel (8. Juli 2004)

Variabel schrieb:
			
		

> off topic:
> hey brägel, wenn ich mir dein avatar anschaue und mit dem alten vergleiche hast du ziemlich abgenommen, respekt



jaja, eine wunderbare virtuelle Diät


----------



## bluesky (9. Juli 2004)

Variabel schrieb:
			
		

> off topic:
> hey brägel, wenn ich mir dein avatar anschaue und mit dem alten vergleiche hast du ziemlich abgenommen, respekt



ja vom coolen fetten chick checker zum verweichlichten kleinen mtb neurotiker ... 1A verwandlung


----------



## Thomas (9. Juli 2004)

Das Forum wird von Toni alleine betreut. Wenn er Urlaub hat oder anderweitig ausgelastet ist bleibt wernig Zeit für hier übrig. Bergwerk ist kleiner als die meisten es sich vorstellen.

Falls sich kommende Woche hier niemand meldet werde ich dort kurz nachfragen.
Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben,
Thomas


----------



## Brägel (9. Juli 2004)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben,
> Thomas



Ja danke, Urlaub na klar - aber ein halbes Jahr? Hätte ich auch gern   Und damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, es geht mir nicht darum hier rum zu meckern und auf Bergwerk oder gar Toni rum zu hacken. Ich finds nur schade, dass aus der guten Idee sich mit einem Herstellerforum zu präsentieren nicht mehr gemacht wird. Dann schauen wir mal ob er wieder aus dem Urlaub kommt. Es wäre doch eine Bereicherung hier


----------



## Lumix (12. Juli 2004)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Das Forum wird von Toni alleine betreut. Wenn er Urlaub hat oder anderweitig ausgelastet ist bleibt wernig Zeit für hier übrig. Bergwerk ist kleiner als die meisten es sich vorstellen.
> 
> Falls sich kommende Woche hier niemand meldet werde ich dort kurz nachfragen.
> Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben,
> Thomas



....da kann ich Thomas nur zustimmen!!!  
Mein Kumpel   und ich haben uns mal auf 350km Reise nach Pforzheim gemacht um uns die Sache vor Ort mal anzusehen.
Ist sehr interessant und die Bergwerker sind echt nett.......

Peter


----------



## AnthonyXIV (16. Juli 2004)

wieder da


----------



## AnthonyXIV (16. Juli 2004)

Hi @ all, 

ich war tatsächlich im Urlaub und habe mich 3 Wochen erholen können. Natürlich sind wir immer bemüht die Anfragen zu beantworten, doch wir sind hier de facto nur 3 Leute, die für alles verantwortlich sind. Im Notfall also immer einen kurzen Anruf tätigen, denn da gehn wir immer ran! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (16. Juli 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> wieder da



herzlich willkommen   wie du siehst, haben wir uns interimsweise ganz gut selbst betreut   schau mal in geputzten bergwerks Fred. da gibts viel erfreuliches zu sehen


----------



## carloz (16. Juli 2004)

wb Anthony ! Gut erholt ? 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## kumpel01 (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Das hat jetzt zwar nix mit der Frage direkt zu tun, aber egal. 
Nach den relativ zahlreichen negativen Äußerungen zur Fa. Bergwerk und ihrem Service muß ich mal was positives dazu reinschreiben. Ich hab mich kürzlich verschiedene Fragen an Anthony gerichtet (über die Bergwerk-Homepage) und alle wurden wirklich flott und umfassend beantwortet.
Ich denke, das kleine Lob tut ihm vielleicht ganz gut!

Ciao,

Kumpel01


----------

